# Toshiba 50L2200U vs. Panasonic TC-L50EM5



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ok guys, I'm about ready to hang myself with the screen uniformity issues of my LG 55LM4600... wild flashlighting and I can't exchange it since my costco sold them out, so returning and buying a different one is the only choice I have. I'd LIKE a 55 incher, but nothing in my price range that I paid for the LG so I may have to go with a 50 incher.

now I'm deciding between the Toshiba and the Panny. I've always like Panny TV's but the L50EM5 is an edge lit model and I'm worried about uniformity and the Toshiba is backlit (albeit builkier, but who cares, it's going on a wall) so uniformity isn't as big of an issue. This sucker is going to be a gaming and television TV in the bedroom. Any thoughts on the two?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mike,
Unless going with an LCD with full LED Backlighting, I worry that you are still going to experience the same issues as you are due to Edge Lit LCD's very design.

If open to it, Panasonic's PDP's are utterly fantastic for both TV and gaming. I recently purchased an Xbox 360 after 3 years of not using one due to an absurd number of RROD failures. Thankfully, Microsoft has finally made a reliable model in the Xbox 360 S or Valhalla. Moreover, I am utterly stunned at how much more quiet it is. 

While I have had a PS3 since launch, I very rarely play games on it whereas I have been on a Halo 4 tear since getting another 360. Better still, Best Buy seemed to provide me karmic restitution in the form of charging me $0.00 for my 360 when I thought it was going to be $99. Microsoft is offering a promotion where if you sign up for 2 Years of Xbox Live Gold they sell the 250gb Xbox 360 S for the aforementioned $99. 

It was previously only available at the few Microsoft Stores around the country, but they have expanded it.
The offer was in Best Buy's Weekly Flier from 2 weeks ago and since I had received a $100 BB Gift Card, it took away the financial disincentive of going with the Microsoft promotion as they are charging me $15 a month for Gold whereas you can purchase a 12 Month Gold Membership Card for around $60. Thus, the promotion costs $460 with the Xbox over 2 years whereas it costs $420 plus tax to do it separately.
Cheers,
JJ
-


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

grrrrrrr, so uniformity issues are still prevalent with the rear lit (non full array) models .... I swear I haven't seen an LED I can live with in terms of flashlighting yet  (at least in a dark environment. I've heard the Panny is excellent for the LCD so I may see if I can find one of those floating around.

and as for Panny Plasma's. I already have the UT50 in my living room as my main beast for tv watching... the LCD was gonna be for the bedroom so my wife can do lots of RPG gaming in there with out any IR issues (she pulled a couple of 10-12 hour days in a row over a weekend and destroyed my first UT50 that I returned to costco with some NASTY IR.) I absolutely ADORE panny plasma's and I swear by them for watching but the 2012 plasma's have some very nasty IR issues that have been pretty well documented. I've heard the Sammy Plasma's have much less IR and would go with that if I didn't have to worry about long gaming nights of static huds causing an issue like my panny


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> grrrrrrr, so uniformity issues are still prevalent with the rear lit (non full array) models .... I swear I haven't seen an LED I can live with in terms of flashlighting yet  (at least in a dark environment. I've heard the Panny is excellent for the LCD so I may see if I can find one of those floating around.
> 
> and as for Panny Plasma's. I already have the UT50 in my living room as my main beast for tv watching... the LCD was gonna be for the bedroom so my wife can do lots of RPG gaming in there with out any IR issues (she pulled a couple of 10-12 hour days in a row over a weekend and destroyed my first UT50 that I returned to costco with some NASTY IR.) I absolutely ADORE panny plasma's and I swear by them for watching but the 2012 plasma's have some very nasty IR issues that have been pretty well documented. I've heard the Sammy Plasma's have much less IR and would go with that if I didn't have to worry about long gaming nights of static huds causing an issue like my panny


That is interesting about the UT as I have been playing around 2-3 hours of Halo Multiplayer a day with no ill effect. Perhaps 10-12 is another story, but I know a few other folks who game with xT50 Plasmas. Did you use the "Gaming" Preset where the Picture and Brightness are at 100 when she played her RPG's?
Given what happened, I understand why you would want to go with an LCD.
Best,
J


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> That is interesting about the UT as I have been playing around 2-3 hours of Halo Multiplayer a day with no ill effect. Perhaps 10-12 is another story, but I know a few other folks who game with xT50 Plasmas. Did you use the "Gaming" Preset where the Picture and Brightness are at 100 when she played her RPG's?
> Given what happened, I understand why you would want to go with an LCD.
> Best,
> J


lol, yeah, I can game several hours on it with no ill effects. but when you play multiple days for hours on end ............. and I had it dialed in and calibrated at that point after the break-in point on that sucker so brightness/contrast was in the 60 range


----------

